# What's the most recent online video you watched?



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 5, 2018)

I looked but didn't see a similar thread so I thought I'd make one - 'cause I thought it'd be fun.

What's the most recent online video you've watched?

As for me....?






It's been on loop for the past 30 minutes.

"He holds the line!"


----------

